# Help Platy giving birth but a baby seems stuck



## RavenFish

shes only managed to have one baby and is on to her second one and it has been hanging half way out of her for the last 45mins, is this normal? She is in a breeding container.


----------



## eileen

This is not normal. But sometimes the females have so many babies that they experiance problems like the one you metioned. Their is nothing that you can do if one is stuck. Keep the temp. in the tank at 78 for her comfort. She may die after giving birth as this sometimes happens. I had a female Tiger/Hybrid guppy that gave birth twice and then died after the second birth. She had over 50 fry born. It is stressful to have babies every month and most of the time the females are chased around by the ever present males. I have a female only tank and a male only tank because of this reason. I hope that the stuck baby comes out and the mom survives. Keep us posted in the outcome.


----------



## RavenFish

shes in tank all by herself but is also in a breeding container inside the tank incase she tried to eat the fry. We only got her a week ago from the pet shop, really hope she doesnt die =(


----------



## RavenFish

Oh yay just went and checked and now there is two in the breeding contianer so it must have come out =)


----------



## RavenFish

=( I think the baby is dead, its lying on the bottom of the container not moving, so Im guessing thats why it took so long to come out.


----------



## eileen

She might have more coming. Sometimes the baby fry will die. I hope you get a nice # of fry from her to raise. The older the female the more babies they have. My Guppys first fry she had 25, the following months she had 50. After she is done having babies get her out of the breeder box. It may take awhile. You will notice that she will be smaller in size and not as fat after having babies. She will be tied and maybe hungry after her ordeal. Most pet stores like Petco or Petsmart have a 15 day return. In case she dies you will have to bag her up seperate and bring a water sample seperate from the fish to get your money back. They test the water and to see if she died because of your water in the tank. I keep all receipts when I purchase fish at Petco or Petsmart as I had to return a few because I had problems with them not getting along with my other community tank fish.


----------



## RavenFish

ok i can see whats wrong now, she has a fish stuck in her coming out tail 1st and the other fish are trying to come out even though there is one stuck.


----------



## eileen

I was wondering if you could put her in a small net and use tweezer to pull out the baby fry coming out tail first. That might just work. Or get her out some how to help her abit. I hope that if you try this that you have stress coat so that you can put a few drops in the breeder box to coat her fins. Your poor momma fish is having a very hard time. I hope that everything works out. I did read somewhere that this guy had a livebearer fish that died while giving birth and she was still fat so when he took her out he sqeezed her a little bit in the tanks water then out came some live fry. I thought that this was amazing. I hope that yours does not die.But I thought that it was a good save that he did as he might have thrown out the mom. Those are so lucky fry.


----------



## RavenFish

Well she has 2 live 1's and 6 dead ones. two were stuck together like simese twins, two were not fully formed and the rest I think got stuck.


----------



## eileen

Well at least you have 2 fry that made it. Let me know if she has anymore. Does she look thinner yet? Maybe the next time she has more fry it will be easier for her. They can have babies for up to 6 months without a male present. Most females at the petstore are pregnate already if they are livebearers. If you want babies just get the biggest females with a dark gravid spot.


----------



## RavenFish

shes still looks big and shes a big platy anyway well compared to my other ones, heres a pic of her


----------



## eileen

You know she might have more in the next few days. Sometimes they don't have them all at once. She still looks really big. What kind of Platy is she? I just bought a new strain at petco a few weeks ago. Panda platy and Bubblebee platy.


----------



## RavenFish

I wouldnt have a clue what kind she is lol btw Im from little old New Zealand so we dont have the petmart etc here. She now has 11 deformed dead babies and 3 live ones.


----------



## RavenFish

I think it could be that shes breed with another type of fish, she was in a community tank at the pet shop.


----------



## RavenFish

UPDATE
only 6 out of around 20 babies were born alive the rest were not nomral, they were either not fully formed or were simese twins stuck together, now mumma fish has also died =( might stay away from fish from that pet shop from now on. Hope the babies manage to live.


----------



## eileen

Sorry to hear about the death of your momma fish. I'm sure that the 6 will be fine. Just feed them crushed flake food thats crushed to a powder form. I use a toothpick and dip it in the water first then in the container of powder food then in the water again.I would feed the baby fry 2-3 times a day.


----------

